# Who wants a 7-string Explorer?



## noodles (Jul 10, 2007)

Rob's been getting some requests for an Explorer shape, so he is dusting off an old design...







He's looking to limit this to four pieces. So, who would be interested in a KxK Explorer-7? If this goes over better than expected (which seems to be the case of late), then perhaps we can persuade him to make more.


----------



## garcia3441 (Jul 10, 2007)

It may be awhile, but I'd buy one.


----------



## tonyhell (Jul 10, 2007)

mhngc


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 10, 2007)

I say he should build a few and see how it goes. 

I might consider getting one after the newness wears off of my LP when I get it.

It would be awesome if he advertised more models than Vs and Super Strats


----------



## Rick (Jul 10, 2007)

I'd consider it.


----------



## Pauly (Jul 10, 2007)

That's a pretty sweet Explorer shape. 24 frets ftw.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jul 10, 2007)

a 7-string Explorer would be cool to have. I would like to have a different body shape 7.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 10, 2007)

I would have no way enough money to buy one (I'm a v guy anyway) but the back side is a bit too rounded imo, looks cool aside from that.


----------



## huber (Jul 10, 2007)

I'd definetly buy one.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 10, 2007)

I'd much prefer a second SII-7 at what I payed for the first one 

But if he does similar intro pricing for us I'd almost HAVE to get one


----------



## Benzesp (Jul 10, 2007)

Yea, No floyd though. Very cool. And no inlays.


----------



## noodles (Jul 10, 2007)

Keep in mind that this is just a mock-up. Inlays and bridges are a customer choice option.


----------



## Stitch (Jul 10, 2007)

I would be interested in one. 


...BUT...

I agree with D-EJ915 - that backside seems too round for my tastes. Just an observation. The top bass side horn stump could maybe be more pronounced. 

Would he be offering mega-special-discount-super-extra ss.org prices like before?


----------



## XEN (Jul 10, 2007)

I agree with stitch, the butt is too round - has too much girth - otherwise it's a great explorer design.


----------



## noodles (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks for the constructive input guys, it is always appreciated, and Rob takes it all into consideration. The only thing to keep in mind is that it *MUST* look different. Rob needs to do something to make the design different, because he's not interested in making copies. I'm not really an Explorer kind of guy, so I'll be relying heavily on the feedback I compile here. 

Rob hasn't discussed pricing with me yet. This is still at the interest gauging stage. His reasons for the four guitar limit has to do with his current workload, of which the twelve Sii-7 orders are just a small part. The brand has been gaining popularity, so he has brought in his brother to help manage the increased load. This is an opportunity to break things up by doing a small run here and there of different designs. He was expecting the Sii-7 to be one of those four guitar runs, but the overwhelming demand made it a standard model.


----------



## TomAwesome (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm really not much of an Explorer guy, but that's actually pretty schnazzy lookin'! I have no monies, but if I did, it would have my attention.


----------



## Benzesp (Jul 10, 2007)

any word on a price piont?


----------



## noodles (Jul 10, 2007)

Benzesp said:


> any word on a price piont?



Seems my edit wasn't very  after all. Go back up a few posts and read what I added.


----------



## TomAwesome (Jul 10, 2007)

noodles said:


> The only thing to keep in mind is that it *MUST* look different. Rob needs to do something to make the design different, because he's not interested in making copies.



Oops, didn't bother to read page 2 before I posted 

If he inverted that back curve to be concave and tweaked the rest of the body around that, it might look pretty brutal. It would match the headstock better, too.


----------



## angryman (Jul 10, 2007)

I'd like one of those Bad boys!


----------



## Lucky Seven (Jul 10, 2007)

I would buy one if
1. I had the money
2. I could get a special "Matthias Jabs" version with his stripes.


----------



## B Lopez (Jul 10, 2007)

Yes! 

It's my favorite shape of all time


----------



## Battousai (Jul 10, 2007)

who DOESNT want a 7 string explorer! that looks awesome man i wanna see how it would look finished up


----------



## gurugow (Jul 10, 2007)

I'd buy one


----------



## sakeido (Jul 10, 2007)

I've already talked to Rob (before you even posted this thread ) and am putting in my deposit as soon as my Mesa cab sells!  It reminds me of a Jackson Kelly without all the super-pointy gayness all over the place. I would prefer a narrower waist, but hey.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jul 10, 2007)

If he does a price similar to those superstrats, I might even consider one. depending how the shape turns out.


----------



## B Lopez (Jul 10, 2007)

NickCormier said:


> If he does a price similar to those superstrats, I might even consider one. depending how the shape turns out.



 

I'd kinda like to see a prototype first. But if they play the way noodles hypes them to be, then...


----------



## newamerikangospel (Jul 10, 2007)

If he would be able to fix the horrible standing balance, and move the input jack to the back of the guitar (like brian moores) I would grab one up.


----------



## Edroz (Jul 10, 2007)

noodles, you're killing me! i just told myself i wasn't gonna buy anymore guitars for awhile and then you post this! . i REALLY like the shape as it is and i've always had a thing for reverse headstock explorers. 
if this pans out, i think i'm gonna have to put a deposit down


----------



## tonyhell (Jul 10, 2007)

kvghj


----------



## daemon barbeque (Jul 10, 2007)

Great shape.It looks really close to my dream guitar.The rounded back is just awesome.A kahler 7 ,piezo and 1 Miracle Man would be sufficient for me!No need for the 2. PU!And no inlays please!


----------



## Blexican (Jul 10, 2007)

Man, that's a badass design. I don't care if it's uber-rounded on the bottom. I've always had a thing for Explorer-type designs, and if I had the money, I'd throw down for one of these.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jul 10, 2007)

the rounded back is sweet imo.. i hate the gibson explorers.. but the front horn I dunno, needs something else to it.. also.. Wonder if he could make the headstock abit more pointing upwards, almost like a jackson reversie. THen id be REALLY tempted if it was in the 1200-1300 range


----------



## Stitch (Jul 10, 2007)

NickCormier said:


> the rounded back is sweet imo.. i hate the gibson explorers.. but the front horn I dunno, needs something else to it.. also.. Wonder if he could make the headstock abit more pointing upwards, almost like a jackson reversie. THen id be REALLY tempted if it was in the 1200-1300 range





Would you like a blue quilt top with that, too?



I think your price point is ridiculous for the quality of guitars Rob seems to be kicking out.

I agree about the things people have said about the shape, and I kind of agree with TomAwesome I would be wary of the body resembling the Ibanez Axstar. I think it just needs to look a bit more like it would beat up your mother if left in a room alone with her, without turning into a BC Rich.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jul 10, 2007)

Not saying his guitar would be worth only 1200, im just stating for ME to actually pursue it, It would need to be similar to his Sii-7's. 

And uh yes, a blue quilt top would look good on that.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 10, 2007)

$2k would be a bargain for a guitar like that, cheaper than a KE2 and it would kick the shit out of it.


----------



## Stitch (Jul 10, 2007)

NickCormier said:


> Not saying his guitar would be worth only 1200, im just stating for ME to actually pursue it, It would need to be similar to his Sii-7's.



So, to me, that still sounds thoroughly unreasonable. 

One of the reasons the Sii-7's were cheap, amongst several other reasons, was because there was guaranteed interest and lots to build to similar-ish specs (body, neck thru, blah, blah...)



NickCormier said:


> And uh yes, a blue quilt top would look good on that.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jul 10, 2007)

NickCormier said:


> Wonder if he could make the headstock abit more pointing upwards, almost like a jackson reversie.



then you'd lose the straight string pull, and it would also look even more like a B.C. Rich headstock than it already does.


----------



## TMM (Jul 10, 2007)

I'd definitely rather a BSG-7, but this looks pretty cool too.


----------



## MerlinTKD (Jul 10, 2007)

Bah, I LOVE the design! 

I've always loved the Explorers and V's, would sit around drawing various versions of them in high school (one reason I didn't do so well in Chemistry...)

That's a great variation... though I will say, just based on the mockup, the apex of the tail seems a bit high in relation to the rest of the guitar. I detest little guitars (of course, I'm not a little guy), so the size is a plus for me... but the back end does seem just a little out of proportion with the front; the front seems narrower than a Gibson, while the back seems larger.

On the other hand, with a heavier back end, I'm guessing the guitar would want to rise at the neck a little more, the headstock floating up (rather than down; my basswood/maple LTD wants to sit flat, for example), and I would think that would be a good thing.

Maybe not a shredder's guitar, I dunno... but for someone like me, focusing on rhythm and songwriting, that would be a hell of a beast! Fucking A!


----------



## Shawn (Jul 10, 2007)

noodles said:


> Rob's been getting some requests for an Explorer shape, so he is dusting off an old design...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That looks badass. That in white with black bevels and matching headstock would be a nice brother to yours. 

Nicely done!


----------



## yevetz (Jul 11, 2007)

If it will e GIbson Explorer yes


----------



## auxioluck (Jul 11, 2007)

With a Floyd Rose, 24 frets, and my 8 string paid for, I would definitely consider getting one.


----------



## Awakened Sleeper (Jul 11, 2007)

I'd be tempted, but I must be the only person here who doesn't like reversed headstocks. I'm showing my ignorance here, but what heel would he be planning? Gotta have great upper fret access!


----------



## Naren (Jul 11, 2007)

I have no intentions to buy another guitar in the near future, but that guitar does look pretty cool. I, however, would get rid of the inlays (I hate those cheesy cross inlays), probably making it a blank fretboard, and then flip the headstock around to be faced forward normally. Other than that, it looks pretty sweet.



Awakened Sleeper said:


> I'd be tempted, but I must be the only person here who doesn't like reversed headstocks. I'm showing my ignorance here, but what heel would he be planning? Gotta have great upper fret access!



I also hate reversed headstocks. If playstopause is president of the RHFC (Reversed Headstock Fan Club), then I'm president of the ARHRGDD (Anti-Reversed Headstock Rebellion Group of Doom and Despair).


----------



## Metal Ken (Jul 11, 2007)

IF i had the money to blow on a 2000$ guitar, i'd hop right on it. 

Fwiw, i dont care which way the headstock goes


----------



## technomancer (Jul 11, 2007)

Ummm guys could I point out these are customs so I would imagine you can pick from Rob's usual headstocks of inline / reverse inline / 3 + 4 / 4 + 3 just like on his other guitars.


----------



## Awakened Sleeper (Jul 11, 2007)

Naren said:


> ...that guitar does look pretty cool. I, however, would get rid of the inlays (I hate those cheesy cross inlays), probably making it a blank fretboard, and then flip the headstock around to be faced forward normally. Other than that, it looks pretty sweet.



+1



Naren said:


> I also hate reversed headstocks. If playstopause is president of the RHFC (Reversed Headstock Fan Club), then I'm president of the ARHRGDD (Anti-Reversed Headstock Rebellion Group of Doom and Despair).







technomancer said:


> Ummm guys could I point out these are customs so I would imagine you can pick from Rob's usual headstocks of inline / reverse inline / 3 + 4 / 4 + 3 just like on his other guitars.



Just what I was hoping to read. Sounds good.


----------



## RaCh (Jul 11, 2007)

---


----------



## eleven59 (Jul 11, 2007)

I wasn't sure about the shape, so I tilted my laptop to put the guitar into playing position, and it actually looks cool. I also don't like reverse headstocks or the inlays, but I know that those are options, not standard features.


----------



## DeL07 (Jul 11, 2007)

If this goes down and there an introductory pricing I'm totally down!!!

Godly guitar! I  Explorers!

1 Condition: Must have Baritone Option or I ain't buyin....

 It's already taking too long!


----------



## Jerich (Jul 11, 2007)

what's the headstock pitched back to?..a nice even tilt back would be killer I always wanted a explorer seven. no trem tone pros...thru body bridge.....but man it would have to be ash...so it wouldn't be too dam heavy? can we have our choice of 5way switch postion? and can we get it made without pickups an or electronic?? rear jack axcess would be killer sort of like yamaha / killer do Underneath and on the bottom back? a Rusty Cooley cut out on that bottom horn would be excellent!!!


----------



## SeanC (Jul 11, 2007)

Oh god, one more thing I want from KXK now  And I can't afford any of them 

*goes to the corner to cry*


----------



## skinhead (Jul 11, 2007)

I like it a lot, considering that i cannot buy one KxK nowadays because of the dolar/argentinian pesos change i don't think on getting one.

But it's an amazing shape and it looks very nice.

Good luck to Rob


----------



## NDG (Jul 11, 2007)

Not that I could afford a new guitar, but there are designs I'd rather see Rob build than an Explorer. I like the guitar he built for Steve Rice; I think that'd be cool choice as far as designs go.


----------



## IrfaanSE801 (Jul 12, 2007)

I'm all about explorers, and a 7 string, hell yah! I just contacted Rob about a custom Sii-7, so I'm interested in this. I'm not crazy about the rounded back the way it is (a bit too big for my tastes), but I'm gonna keep an eye on this thread to see what happens.


----------



## garden of grey (Jul 12, 2007)

Who doesn't?

That thing looks awesome.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jul 12, 2007)

Jerich said:


> what's the headstock pitched back to?..a nice even tilt back would be killer I always wanted a explorer seven. no trem tone pros...thru body bridge.....but man it would have to be ash...so it wouldn't be too dam heavy? can we have our choice of 5way switch postion? and can we get it made without pickups an or electronic?? rear jack axcess would be killer sort of like yamaha / killer do Underneath and on the bottom back? a Rusty Cooley cut out on that bottom horn would be excellent!!!



Best way to get those answers is to ring him, the numbers on his website. I don't think he'll have a problem with your changes though. I'd be surprised if he would make it without electronics, but he'd definitely fit whatever you want.


----------



## Ancestor (Jul 12, 2007)

Good idea. The headstock might be worth bumping up a little. Not that there's anything wrong with it necessarily. I picture something a little more symmetrical. Maybe like on the warface, but larger.

BTW, damn, that new Warrior V w/the scalloped board is sick.


----------



## Jerich (Jul 12, 2007)

yeah I know Rob...when i get ready I'll call him....meeting him at NAMM and talking with him for a while..he seems to me to be a very passionate guy towards his work.. i love that quality in a guitar builder...I was just waiting to see how the company and robs work evolved...time tells alot about instruments..I have had plenty of custom one off guitars that fall appart in a few years mainly BC Rich's....no disrepect towards KXK at all but first editions of anything usually have bugs to be worked out.but myself and edroz are about to order guitars i think...gear whors in the same band is never good...


----------



## Drew (Jul 12, 2007)

I saw that and IMMEDIATELY thought of Nick Cormier.


----------



## Cancer (Jul 12, 2007)

YES.... Let me repeat that YYYYYYYYYYYEEEEESSSSSSSSS. I missed the Strat, I'll be damned if I miss this.

The only thing I'd suggest (and think I mentioned this with the Strat design) the body needs to be more Rob. More KXK, more radical, off the wall. Like the V. Perhaps he could start with something Jackson Kelly-ish and Rob-ize it from there.

Of course, this only applies if he asking for opinions, if not, well, ignore what I just wrote.

Oh, and thanks in advance for adding the trem route....



noodles said:


> This is an opportunity to break things up by doing a small run here and there of different designs. He was expecting the Sii-7 to be one of those four guitar runs, but the overwhelming demand made it a standard model.




Really.... I have to be honest, when I heard he got 12 (13?) orders I'd thought he'd be disappointed that he didn't get more. It really is different world working with the "small" builder.


----------



## 7slinger (Jul 12, 2007)

I'm tempted to say yes, however I really want to get my hands on my SS7 first...


----------



## B Lopez (Jul 12, 2007)

I keep coming back to look at the pic and imagining what mine would look like.


----------



## B Lopez (Jul 13, 2007)

Reversed headstocks ftw.  I think this guitar looks great with it too.


----------



## Rob_KxK (Jul 13, 2007)

Thanks to all who like and don't like this model.

This model will be made when I get caught up with orders.
A lot of people are requesting this design so I want people
to know that it will be coming up so there are no suprises.
This will be very limited but I ask that people refrain from 
making orders for this till it has been made and is right. It
should be 3-4 months away from the first one being made.

I value Noddles input which is why he posted this pic. I have
not asked him to do so. I would never come on this forum to 
try to make sales. That is not the KxK way.

Any improvement ideas will be taken into account.

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## Drew (Jul 13, 2007)

As an aside, Rob, I think you'll appreciate the humor in this picture. 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/32723-picture-daves-waited-since-november-7th.html

That guitar's fuckin' cool. It's absolutely not what I look for in a guitar, spec-wise, but even so I couldn't keep a grin off my face while holding it.


----------



## Zer0 (Jul 14, 2007)

Fuck yes, I'd buy one!


----------



## MerlinTKD (Jul 14, 2007)

Damn, out of nowhere, I had a dream about one of these... whoo!  

Of course, in my dream, it had a hockey-stick headstock, but that's neither here nor there...  

BTW, just my personal opinion, I didn't think anyone was trying to drum up sales... I just saw a neat "hey, how's this look?" post. I applaud you being a stickler for ethics though, Rob... so many examples of the other extreme, it's nice that someone does indeed worry about that kind of thing.


----------



## Cancer (Jul 14, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> I would be interested in one.
> 
> 
> ...BUT...
> ...



I agree with both assessments as well.


----------



## Rob_KxK (Jul 14, 2007)

MerlinKTD, My ill stated point was that KxK does not use this
forum for sales. I feel that the members deserve far more respect
than businesses coming on here asking people to buy "stuff". 
I don't want people to think that KxK is here just to make money
by selling to the forum members.

It is important for guitar makers and players to communicate.
Good things happen that way. That is how the Sii-7 got started.
I appreciate all input to make the KxK 7 strings better and what
7 string players actually want in their guitar. Not what I want
them to be.

Noodles posted this because he, like me, cares about what
other 7 string players want. Asking is the only way to find out.

Hopefully I made my point better. I do not have communication
skills!

Rob


----------



## TMM (Jul 14, 2007)

In the spirit of making something different, or a new twist, I think maybe the curve on the back should be more accentuated, and come up to a point, and that the lower horn should also be more curved and pronounced. More pointy parts, definitely. Maybe the top 'horn' could actually come up to a small, very sharp point.

Also, I think a design with a upward curve rather than the 'U' shaped curve might be cool, like an Ignitor style. I think that's currently my favorite body shape on the market.


----------



## Crystal Planet (Oct 22, 2007)

I've been dying to get one.

If he can get an Original Floyd Rose on it, I'll buy it in a heart beat.

I just hope the point is more like gibson, you know on the bottom where your left hand reaches the high frets.

I hope he makes one.


----------



## Randy (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## Ibanezplayer (Oct 22, 2007)

just build something like this please.

http://www.jemsite.com/forums/showthread.php?t=56119


----------



## Stitch (Oct 22, 2007)

levelhead86 said:


>









Crystal Planet said:


> I've been dying to get one.
> 
> If he can get an Original Floyd Rose on it, I'll buy it in a heart beat.
> 
> ...


----------



## HamBungler (Oct 22, 2007)

Yes, especially if there was an option to have a Kahler on there, then that'd pretty much be the most awesome guitar ever.


----------



## tonyhell (Oct 22, 2007)

fgvbhn


----------



## B Lopez (Oct 22, 2007)

Did you have to bump this thread. 

I think Im gonna die.


----------



## Psychoface (Oct 22, 2007)

i would consider it, depending on the cost and exact spec's


----------



## furyinternal (Oct 22, 2007)

Yes, definitely.


----------



## Crystal Planet (Oct 22, 2007)

I want this made already.


----------



## Brord (Apr 28, 2008)

any news on this?


----------



## Bigeeboo (Apr 28, 2008)

Brord said:


> any news on this?


 
If this goes through I'll get my other geet-fiddler in on it!



noodles said:


>


 
That'd look killer with a bevel on the bottom swoop to make it look more like an axe, eitherway ... still pretty bitchin


----------



## Decreate (Apr 28, 2008)

I'd definitely buy one if I had the $$$...


----------



## ghoti (Apr 29, 2008)

Depends on price. Also how much you can spec it out yourself. Best answer at this point is "I don't know".


----------



## awesomeaustin (Apr 30, 2008)

definitely, especially with a floyd!!!


----------



## ibznorange (Apr 30, 2008)

6 months old guys

Bman was asking what happened to this, since it was discussed and then there was never a yes or no to it


----------



## Edroz (Apr 30, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> 6 months old guys



doesn't matter 


this guitar needs to be brought to peoples attention!

i want a 7 string explorer dammit!


----------



## ibznorange (Apr 30, 2008)

Id love a 7string explorer too, im just saying so people realize it might be out of the question for a while 

If i had the scratch and they were available, you bet your ass id buy one


----------



## darren (Apr 30, 2008)

I'd rather have a 7-string Firebird. Not as metal, but still pretty hot.


----------



## Edroz (Apr 30, 2008)

darren said:


> I'd rather have a 7-string Firebird. Not as metal, but still pretty hot.




i  Firebirds, but it would have to be identical to a Gibson aesthetically for me, which i know Rob wouldn't do. i've never liked the way any Firebird copies looked.

this Explorer i feel is an improvement.


----------

